# My new puppy doesn't like walks?



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

I've had my puppy for about 1 month, and the past week he has been getting his first walks.
He's a lot diffferent than my elder dog, who when realizes we're going for a walk will jump up, bark as loud as she can, get hold of anything she can and shake it, my puppy just sits on our porch step looking as though he is thinking "do I have to go?" and then on walks, he just seems to want to go home, we'll be on our walk and he won't run off with my dog when given the chance, he is continously looking up at me to make sure I haven't left him, thrn when we're walking up the road I live on, he tries to run back to the house...

Does he not like walks?

He is also a french bulldog, and I've read that they are not energetic dogs at all


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

In my experience no pup likes walks! When I first got Marley he would walk like 5 step then stop and cry. The walks ended in me carrying him half the time XD now he LOVES them! I guess he will grow out of it.


----------



## whisper (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi 

When you are trying to teach him something, make it a game! Most puppies love treats, so put a bag of treats in your pocket and start to give him a treat each time you call him to come, grab the leash, put the leash on, go out the door, throughout the walk whenever he's doing what you want him to do (such as look forward, walking nicely), and when you get home.

You don't have to go out for a full-length walk, but try taking short stints such as 5 minutes up the street and then back to your home, and finish with a treat such as a piece of dried lunch meat. If you do this a couple times a day, by the week's end, he'll be excited to go for a walk because every time you go get the leash, attach it to his collar, go out the door, etc. he gets a nice treat.

Treats have to be very small but very tasty. Good ones include store-bought "bacon" doggy treats chopped into little pieces, dried lunch meat chopped up, etc. Make it fun for him and if he's showing uncomfortableness, ignore him! Don't talk to him during these times, because he needs to learn to be self confident eventually. This is why a few short 5 minute "practice walks" are good conditioners; they get the puppy understanding that going out for a walk is his pack leader's rule and he's going to have to live with it, plus he'll get something yummy if he does it.


----------



## thiefinthenight (Sep 7, 2011)

My dog did the same thing. She just wanted to go home. I would pick her up and carry her down the block and then walk/jog back with her. After a while, she was cool with walking out and then running home. Soon she started to get curious and walking started to get fun. Now it seems she wants to walk, walk, walk. I have to say though, when she picks up her own or our scent, she starts to pick up the pace when she knows she's on her way home. 

Stick with it, your pup will come around.


----------



## synrgy501 (Sep 19, 2011)

You are getting a lot of great advice here. I have had this problem with many a foster puppy. Just use treats and try to make it fun. Make sure not to go over the top with excitement or you might scare the pup more. If the puppy loves butt scratches use that with a treat everytime he seems to relax a little. If you start jumping for joy and bouncing around with excitement you will startle him and regress.


----------



## Dingeryote (Jun 20, 2011)

Give him time and you bieng consistent.

As soon as he figures out "Oh..we do that", he will join in. 

Right now he's tryin' to figure out the world and what all goes on in it, as well as what to expect from you.
Stay consistent, and patient, and keep at it.


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

I just thought it was a bit odd, because at puppy parties we have been to, I've talked to other people and their puppies had been out for a week, just like jimmy, and couldn't stop pulling and running around and being excited. And jimmy is just not like that, maybe it just comes down to personality  But thanks for all your opinions and advice!


----------



## sbf (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Saures,

I have a new French Bulldog puppy, Smitty, who is about 4 months old now. He really dislikes walks as well! I am so relieved to know he is not alone. I am wondering how Jimmy is doing now with his walks? Did he eventually come around? Any tips from your experience?

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## Iluvdogs6997 (Mar 4, 2013)

We have had similar problems with our two Toy Fox Terriers. They couldn't focus on walking and would always pull the wrong direction. I did find that keeping treats in your pocket helps to keep them focused. But using a harness was the best change we made. It turns out that when a dog chokes themselves on their leash it causes an adrenaline rush, and contributes to pulling and other bad behavior. It also works with larger dogs.


----------

